# SA Soybean Potential.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/south-american-soybeans-has-potential-to-be-very-dangerous-for-us-naa-ashley-davenport/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It figures! Just bought bean seed, going beans on beans because corn was so low.

Ralph

I'm going to start growing weeds--much lower input costs!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I plant fifty/fifty year after year then at least I have a chance of being right.


----------

